# AT Georgia Hike



## Patriot44 (Oct 21, 2016)

I would like to invite anyone who would like to hike the Georgia portion of the AT (80 miles) to join me starting April 1, 2017(Saturday).  I am going to schedule the weeks of April 3-7 and 10-14 off from work. 

The begin date is tentative, as we are still 5 months out.  I want to begin some training at Red Top and Kennesaw Mt. starting in November.

Come one, come all, this is something that I have wanted to do for a long time. My bucket list includes the entire trail, but the whole grown up and work thing just doesn't allow. I would like to end the hike with a night in a hotel, a good dinner and beers! 

Also, any advise would be great.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm mentally interested but only in slightly better physical shape than 
Stephen Katz. I've had a bit of trouble with an arthritic knee but it's feeling much better now.

My daughter and myself plan to start doing more hiking this fall & winter. I was just looking at videos of the Foothills Trail in South Carolina on You tube.

Will you plan it after the rush of North bounders are well on their way? Don't they usually leave the first of April or end of March?


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 23, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm mentally interested but only in slightly better physical shape than
> Stephen Katz. I've had a bit of trouble with an arthritic knee but it's feeling much better now.
> 
> My daughter and myself plan to start doing more hiking this fall & winter. I was just looking at videos of the Foothills Trail in South Carolina on You tube.
> ...



We have an Easter tradition of doing the 604 plus the 2 mile trail back at Amicalola Falls, and they are full bore hiking then. 

We camped at Black Rock State Park last night and it was COLD this morning. I think April 1 is a good pencil date.  If we need to push this to April 15, I am fine with this. I just want to have fun and knock out a bucket item. I say we have a date by Jan 31 so that we can put in for PTO. 

Friend of mine did this a few years ago but North to South and it took them 7 nights/8days.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

I would man but I've already finished that section. I'm backtracking from Virginia and hitting a section I missed before proceeding this spring as well..

I've completed the Benton MacKaye & Bartram as well..

We'll have to hook up after deer season and do some hiking!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 25, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> Will you plan it after the rush of North bounders are well on their way? Don't they usually leave the first of April or end of March?



Yep, and it's also the best time to find some really nice new gear that they just throw out of their bag due to weight. I've found stoves, sleeping bags, tents and even socks before you summit Blood Mountain.... Those are the folks that usually take at Taxi at Neels Gap and head home..


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would man but I've already finished that section. I'm backtracking from Virginia and hitting a section I missed before proceeding this spring as well..
> 
> I've completed the Benton MacKaye & Bartram as well..
> 
> We'll have to hook up after deer season and do some hiking!



How long did it take you? A friend of mine said 7 nights, 8 days when he did it, North to South during the same time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2016)

Patriot44 said:


> How long did it take you? A friend of mine said 7 nights, 8 days when he did it, North to South during the same time.



Mine took longer than that. We did ours in 3 day weekend stretches and did some hiking backwards to get back to the truck at times. I did half of it with my buddy and the other with the wife (dogs were always there). We even did some night hiking which was interesting.

One thing to consider is water sources with as dry as it's been. You should be able to get it in 8 days. Anyone going with you right now?

Are you light hiking and staying at the shelters? They might be really full that time of year. I've never stayed at one. Critters (mice and rats) have a tendency to hang around the shelters and will get into anything including your pack hanging from the cable systems. Take your own paracord and hang your pack in a tree away from the shelters.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Mine took longer than that. We did ours in 3 day weekend stretches and did some hiking backwards to get back to the truck at times. I did half of it with my buddy and the other with the wife (dogs were always there). We even did some night hiking which was interesting.
> 
> One thing to consider is water sources with as dry as it's been. You should be able to get it in 8 days. Anyone going with you right now?
> 
> Are you light hiking and staying at the shelters? They might be really full that time of year. I've never stayed at one. Critters (mice and rats) have a tendency to hang around the shelters and will get into anything including your pack hanging from the cable systems. Take your own paracord and hang your pack in a tree away from the shelters.



I will be light hiking and so far I have three people from work committed. Two are snowflake's, so I fully expect them to drop out. 

I am a loner outside of my tight circle, so I don't have any desire to hang out with a bunch of hippies at the shelters. Besides, my Grunt Style shirts and hoodies that I wear may violate their safe space.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 9, 2016)

I should be in on this! At the least I will do a weekend or week trip with y'all!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 11, 2016)

Any difference starting at the North Carolina border and heading south vs from Springer headed north?


----------

